# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Mężczyzna wychowany bez matki

## nadya1992

Dzień dobry!
Poznałam ostatnio chłopaka, ma 25 lat i jest troszeczkę inny niż koledzy w jego wieku. Podejrzewam, że może wynikać to z faktu, że od 12 roku życia wychowuje się bez matki, która opuściła rodzinę w dość drastyczny sposób, ponieważ odeszła nie tylko od męża, ale także od dzieci. On nie ma z nią kontaktu i nie chce mieć, czasami widuje ją gdzieś przypadkiem, ale nie rozmawiają nawet ze sobą. Zastanawiam się jakie cechy i skłonności może przejawiać taki facet. Na razie zauważyłam dużą potrzebę mojej bliskości, tzn. bez przerwy może się do mnie przytulać itp. potrzebuje 2h żeby wyjść z mojego mieszkania, bo nie może się pożegnać. Po drugie bardzo niska samoocena. Jest inteligentnym facetem, mówi w pięciu językach, a mimo to kompletnie nie wierzy w siebie. Kiedy mu powiem, że jest bardzo przystojny to od razu mi mówi, że on wcale nie jest przystojny za to jego brat tak (do pięt mu nie sięga ten brat). I ostatnie o co zapytałam go wprost to skłonność do starszych kobiet. Wiem, że to lubi. Jakie jeszcze cechy i skłonności mogą wynikać z takiej sytuacji? Dziękuję za odpowiedzi  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Taka osoba może dusić osobę emocjonalnie nie zdajac sobie z tego sprawy lub odsuwać się dosłownie jak dzieci z domów dziecka z leku przed odrzuceniem. Niestety nie zbudował akceptacji, nie miał jak. Przyjrzałabym się ewentualnej skłonności do uzależnień, skłonnościom podobnym DDA (są takie testy w internecie, również warto zrobić test osobowości - pokaże w jakimś stopniu działanie w stanie relaksu i stresu), skłonnościom ku okazywaniu zazdrosci, popadaniu w depresję, izolowaniu się od ludzi i odwrotnie, perfekcjonizmowi w nauce i wszystkim co robi, a przede wszytkim temu czy jesteś podobna do jego mamy w wyglądzie z uwagi na ryzyko, że przeniesie emocje. W zasadzie to podejrzewam, że może łatwo uzależniać sie od człowieka, a że szuka matki to juz chyba wiesz po upodobaniach. Powinnaś obserwować jego zachowanie po alkocholu, w stanie zdenerwowania, itd. Wszystko co chorobliwie skrajne, jest toksyczne. Może to sie przejawiać także w życiu seksualnym, ale tu wiecej powie seksuolog. Ja bym go namówiła do wizyty u psychologa (ponieważ żadne testy przeprowadzane na własną rękę nie zastapią faktycznej porady, czy terapii) i poszła z nim, skoro otworzył sie przed Tobą to moze pójdzie krok dalej, żeby jego przeszłość nie rzutowała na przyszłość. Ponadto taka wizyta może być dla Ciebie sygnałem alarmowym, myślę że psycholog będzie posiadał wiedzę na temat toksycznych związków, ale nie twierdzę, że tu tak będzie, raczej doradzam ostrożność.  Chęć rozliczenia sie z przeszłością tkwi w każdym, a nie wiem czy kiedykolwiek porozmawia z mamą. W zasadzie musi jej wybaczyć choćby w swojej głowie i uwolnić się od frustracji, lęków, żeby zbudować zdrowe relacje z kobietą. Nie buduje sie domu od komina, dlatego jak najbardziej proponuję obserwację dosłownie jakbyś próbowała skleić jego profil psychologiczny. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

alkoholu  :Wink:

----------

